# ign/acc power in front cabin fuse panel?



## micfly (Jun 3, 2017)

Well I gave up and tapped into the hot wire on the back of the cig lighter in the console. pita


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

What do you know... Installed a dashcam a while back and had the same feeling. Thought my multimeter was broken. I mean, at least the radio should be ACC. The cigarette lighter does not work for sure without ignition. Can't remember where i tapped into but, but it turns out it did indeed drain my battery.
Is this really possible? Like seriously, Chevy?


----------

